# Throw out post count



## pogre (Jan 25, 2004)

Howdy,

Why do we need a post count?

Surely vets know who has been here for a while.

As of late, a few folks seem to be posting just to jump up their post counts. I could be wrong - perhaps they are just chatty. Nevertheless, I see no real purpose for post counts.

I'm open to explanations.

Take care,

pogre


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, post count is occasionally useful in determining whether a poster is an established community member or not.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 25, 2004)

It's great for the useless trivia threads and such. 

I do disagree with the vets know who has been here for awhile bit, Ive been here over a year and I run into people I don't know all the time who have been here for years, this is a pretty big site. Besides a lot of people are just chatty (I got quite a few 1000 word ramblings around here) Does postcount bother you? I find it pretty easy to just ignore myself.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 25, 2004)

Is that really valid?

I have been around since the first boards. I was such a chicken to post (since it was new to me and all) that I even sent something to Eric asking him to post for me  That was back in the old threaded boards.

My post count has never gotten above a thousand on any incarnation of the boards but barring some of the really early fellas I been here as long as anyone else. My post count still does not make me stand out in the crowd cause I mostly read.

Not that I care one way or the other, I just don't know that it is an indication of board naitivity at all.

PS _ I posted this to boost my post count 

PPS - I have been feeling chatty lately. I wonder if it is something in the water?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

You know that posts in Hive doesn't up your postcount, right?

That's where people get really chatty.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2004)

It's not the postcount that bothers pogre, it's the posting.  The entire General forum front page was just systematically posted to by one user, for whatever reason, and it appeared to him that either it was an effort to raise postcount (I'm only guessing that was what pogre noticed and thought, of course).


----------



## pogre (Jan 25, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Does postcount bother you?




Postcount does not bother me. What bothers me is that it is seemingly an incentive for a few members to continually post. I guess this is coming off as overly sensitive, but I see no real disadvantage in throwing postcount out at this point.

I'm a little surprised you do not recognize the name of folks who have over a 1,000 posts. I certainly believe you, but the only time that has happened to me is when someone from the PbP games pops into General or Rules. 

Eosin the Red makes a great point. One of the most read posters in ENWorld has less than 300 posts - Sepulchrave II.

Mind you, I'm not die hard about it - and you are right it is easy enough to ignore - even the crazed speed posters . I would just like to hear from someone who is die hard on the other side of the fence.


----------



## pogre (Jan 25, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> It's not the postcount that bothers pogre, it's the posting.  The entire General forum front page was just systematically posted to by one user, for whatever reason, and it appeared to him that either it was an effort to raise postcount (I'm only guessing that was what pogre noticed and thought, of course).




BINGO


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I would just like to hear from someone who is die hard on the other side of the fence.




Not interested in the opinion of someone with a high postcouint who happens to be on your side of the fence?

EDIT - Asked and answered...


----------



## the Jester (Jan 25, 2004)

I like post counts, I think they're fun.

I don't generally post just to increase my post count, but I often post if I'm feeling chatty or something... but then again, ot posts in the Hive don't count.  

I dunno, I just think it's neat to be able to look at someone's post count and join date and say, "Wow, so-and-so has posted over 1000 posts in just four months" or "Gee, so-and-so doesn't post much, but I've seen them around forever and all their posts are really cool."  

There are times when I post to most of the threads in a forum, but usually I have something to say in most of them.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 25, 2004)

You know, I just looked in on about half a dozen of those threads, and in most of them the poster in question actually had something on topic to say.  Nothin' wrong with that, certainly?


----------



## Gez (Jan 25, 2004)

There's no way to know who's got the biggest without post count.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> There's no way to know who's got the biggest amount of time to kill without post count.



Fixed that for j00.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Sepulchrave II




Funny you should mention someone I have never even heard of.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention someone I have never even heard of.




His story hour should be professionally published - it's that good. He's got a lot of fans, and he damn well deserves them.

As for Pogre's complaint, as always a pattern of contentless posts draws a moderator reminder/rebuke. This is more effective than a global change like removing post count.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> His story hour should be professionally published - it's that good. He's got a lot of fans, and he damn well deserves them.
> 
> As for Pogre's complaint, as always a pattern of contentless posts draws a moderator reminder/rebuke. This is more effective than a global change like removing post count.




Ok, so that's why. I have never read a single story hour ever. I might start one day but digress that I fear I have to little patience for it. That and that short stories in english isn't really my cup of tea. (okay so what am I doing here anyway .. hmmm ..)

I totally agree that a simple reminder to transgressors is more effective, that and the fact that some forums, ie the Hive, doesn't count in postcounts anymore.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 25, 2004)

Just don't look at it I say, which is harder than it sounds, but for the most part it does not mean anything.  What I wish I did was set my avatar birthday as the day I first signed on, sort of member sence....


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> short stories in english isn't really my cup of tea.




Really? I read stories in Danish all the... err... never mind. I don't speak Danish. My bad.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Really? I read stories in Danish all the... err... never mind. I don't speak Danish. My bad.




I'll give you a crash-course in it when we meet. Off course, we probably won't be getting much futher than pleasant unpleasantries.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2004)

So you'll only teach him Danish for Viking raiders, then?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> So you'll only teach him Danish for Viking raiders, then?





If that involves a lot of swearing and profanities, yes, I'll certainly do my best.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, Piratecat's vocabulary certainly could use some more swear words, Danish or no.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, Piratecat's vocabulary certainly could use some more swear words, Danish or no.




Well, he's got , and .

And let's not forget .

Although I guess I Danish, that would be .

-Hyp.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

He he .. mistake there Hyp. 4 letter words are in danish 5 letter words.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> He he .. mistake there Hyp. 4 letter words are in danish 5 letter words.




The odd character in the middle is a double-letter.

-Hyp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm very conscious of my post count...  I could probably tell you with 10 how many I have (I just hit 2500 *yesterday*.)  

Honestly, I would love to see it go as the amount of time I kill upon ENworld is not normal and I strive for being normal.   (without medication that is.)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Postcount means everything, it is the sole identity that I have.  We cannot get rid of it, because I would die!!!  

I like postcount.  We have too many people around here to recall who's active and who isn't.  Postcount tells me that.  

If a single person seems to be answering threads to increase poistcount (and I cannot think of a single reason one would) report him to a mod.  If it is the case, I'm sure the person will get a stern e-mail or PM.  I trust the mods to take care of problems, it's what they are there for.


----------



## pogre (Jan 26, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> As for Pogre's complaint, as always a pattern of contentless posts draws a moderator reminder/rebuke. This is more effective than a global change like removing post count.




Fair enough PC. Chalk my complaint up to late night grumpiness. 

I have yet to see a compelling reason for postcount displays, but as is often the case, I appear to be in the minority. If for nothing else, I can appreciate how absolutely mind-boggling Crothian's post count is


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Postcount means everything, it is the sole identity that I have.  We cannot get rid of it, because I would die!!!




 Though I truly doubt it I would hate to take the chance...  

Your slacking my friend, you’re down to averaging 22.97 posts a day...  I remember when it was over 24 and I fondly remember thinking that your had a dwarf you hired to post for you those hours of sleep you get...  Did he die or is he on vacation?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Different job, can't post from work anymore.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Different job, can't post from work anymore.




Ouch, I fill your pain my friend...  

I can see in my future where ENworld is no longer an option from work and it will indeed be a sad day in the life of Brother Shatterstone.  

Hopefully it will never happen.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 26, 2004)

I think that warning one poster who is going overboard is better than making a general change to the boards.

I would like to also second Piratecat's recommendation of Sepulchrave II's Story Hour.  It portrays religious and philosophical issues as well as having good action and adventure.  The characterization is strong and the plot is wonderully complex.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Postcount does not bother me. What bothers me is that it is seemingly an incentive for a few members to continually post. I guess this is coming off as overly sensitive, but I see no real disadvantage in throwing postcount out at this point.
> 
> I'm a little surprised you do not recognize the name of folks who have over a 1,000 posts. I certainly believe you, but the only time that has happened to me is when someone from the PbP games pops into General or Rules.
> 
> ...



 Like who?


----------



## Staffan (Jan 26, 2004)

I like postcount. It's handy for troll detection in some cases. I mean that as in "Oh my, this is a rather inflammatory thread. Oh, the guy starting it only has three posts to his name? Ah, he's probably a troll."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Very good point I've done that many times myself.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 26, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I like postcount. It's handy for troll detection in some cases. I mean that as in "Oh my, this is a rather inflammatory thread. Oh, the guy starting it only has three posts to his name? Ah, he's probably a troll."




Actually, very bad point.  A person with only a few posts to their name may easily be unfamiliar with the local rules, rather than be a troll.  Postcount won't tell you the difference.  And there are a couple of folks around here who have obviously non-newbie post counts who still use fairly inflammatory styles.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 26, 2004)

I think we should rename postcount to experience points!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Actually, very bad point.




True but by the time they actually accumulate that large post count I "know" them and before that I can assume their troll and pay no heed to their words.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 26, 2004)

There is one useful advantage to having a post count. It helps the mods in determining how to deal with someone. If someone is obviously newish, we tend to be more lenient (drop them a friendly email explaining how things work and encourage them to post more, but within the rules) - if someone has 2000 posts and then does something really bad, we'll be pretty stern.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I think we should rename postcount to experience points!



*LMAO* 

That would make Crothian a level 6th character...  Now the question is: Is this an epic level campaign or will we have to retire are handles after level 20?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm going Epic!!  Assuming that there are 6 digits allowed for postcount.......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm going Epic!!  Assuming that there are 6 digits allowed for postcount.......



Hire a "few" dwarves and you can find out.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

That's no fun, I'm doing it all on my own.  And I'd like to point out that even though the Evil Piratecat is working against me, I will eventually meet my goals.  

_ glares at Piratecat_


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ouch, I fill your pain my friend...




What evil typo. "Hey, your pain level is lowering. Let me fill your pain tank a bit more..."


----------



## pogre (Jan 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Like who?




Crothian _et al_ certainly fit the bill. I admitted my views were in the minority and defer to the majority. More importantly, when *THE MAN* (and I mean that in a positive reverent sense) says it is helpful to mods I defer to his judgment.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 27, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> More importantly, when *THE MAN* (and I mean that in a positive reverent sense) says it is helpful to mods I defer to his judgment.




And with your post count, you've obviously been around long enough to know better.

Don't expect such leniency in future.



-Hyp.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 27, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Postcount does not bother me. What bothers me is that it is seemingly an incentive for a few members to continually post.




That sting you're feeling...that's not postcount.  That's pride, messin' with you.

Actually, the biggest incentive to continually post is the Reply button.  The Quick Reply button is even worse.  And the fact that this is a messageboard?  The worst incentive of all!



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> More importantly, when *THE MAN* (and I mean that in a positive reverent sense) says it is helpful to mods I defer to his judgment.




Everybody knows you can't talk about The Man in a positive, reverent sense.  It's impossible, primarily because it is physically impossible to talk when your lips are kissing butt.

Postcount is necessary.  They're my posts, I want to know how many of them are out there.  They're like my lost little children,  What happens when I have to send alimony?  How will I know how many checks to write?

How will anyone know how much of that total postcount on the front page is mine?

You know, pogre...it looks like your tank is running a little low on pain.  Let me top you off, there, buddy.


----------



## tburdett (Jan 27, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There is one useful advantage to having a post count. It helps the mods in determining how to deal with someone. If someone is obviously newish, we tend to be more lenient (drop them a friendly email explaining how things work and encourage them to post more, but within the rules) - if someone has 2000 posts and then does something really bad, we'll be pretty stern.



And couldn't a mod just look at a users join date to determine how long they have been part of the community?  Would that really be too much effort?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 27, 2004)

tburdett said:
			
		

> And couldn't a mod just look at a users join date to determine how long they have been part of the community?  Would that really be too much effort?




It's not the effort, it's the information content 

Join Date just tells when someone first registered their account.  It doesn't distinguish between someone who logs in, posts a note in Gamers Seeking Gamers, goes away for a year and a half, and then logs back in and starts posting in GD, and someone who posts 22.97 messages per day for the same year and a half.

Post count in conjunction with join date gives a general 'feel' for how _active_ a user is.

In the case of a chronic lurker, someone might be more familiar with how things operate than their post count might indicate... but it _does_ give a better indication than join date alone.

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2004)

tburdett said:
			
		

> And couldn't a mod just look at a users join date to determine how long they have been part of the community?  Would that really be too much effort?




Join date doesn't show if a person signed up but then didn't log on for a few months like a low postcount could indicate.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Join date doesn't show if a person signed up but then didn't log on for a few months like a low postcount could indicate.




See, I just said that.  Now I understand how your postcount got so high - you steal other people's posts!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

I was typing and waiting for the post to post while you were posting yours.  Slowness of the boards strikes again.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 28, 2004)

See, I just said that. Now I understand how your postcount got so high - you steal other people's posts! 

-Hyp.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 28, 2004)

Post count isn't nessecary, but it is a little fun. I know this sounds juvenile, but it is kind of fun to say "Wow, I just made post #(insert big, round number here)," *so long as it dosn't become a contest*. You could compare it to having a party to recognize a member of a community who has been around for years. Just as newbie threads are like house-warming parties. I wouldn't miss post count if it was gone, but I think that having postcount does add a little something to the community. And that, together with Morrus' much more compelling argument, is enough reason to keep postcount, I think.




(I really hope this wasn't about me, I know I made a lot of posts last Friday, coincidentally just before I hit 1,000, but my flurry of posts was just because I was in a good mood, having just landed a job, and becuase I like to make a round of the boards before I game, which I was doing Friday night. Sorry if someone thought I was just pushing for 1,000, in fact I didn't even realize I was getting close until I reached 999.)


----------



## jdavis (Jan 28, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised you do not recognize the name of folks who have over a 1,000 posts. I certainly believe you, but the only time that has happened to me is when someone from the PbP games pops into General or Rules.



No I don't recognize every one of the 295 people with more than 1,000 post. This is a big site and a lot of people only hang around in certain forums, I haven't posted or even looked in General in months myself. I'll see names that look familiar but without the post count I wouldn't have a clue if they had been around or not. There are a lot of similar names and a lot of people who use the same avatars, I can't always tell who is who. It's like going to a convention where everybody is wearing ski mask, it's hard to keep up. Not to mention there is always somebody new around and people changing usernames.


----------



## Mark (Jan 28, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> ...if someone has 2000 posts and then does something really bad, we'll be pretty stern.




_*shiver*_




(x3)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Pogre. IMO post count is an unneeded encouragement for people with competitive natures and lots of free time. Truthfully, I've been annoyed with one person in particular--having to wade though contentless posts in transparent attempts to raise post count is hurting the utility of the boards for me. I think the mod enforcement clearly isn't working as this has been continuing for weeks.

Understood that it has some utility, particularly for mods. But one option would be to remove it from it's current very prominent position under the avatar. Put it somewhere people aren't encouraged to use it as some kind of twisted badge of honor.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 28, 2004)

But you only have 552 posts.

Clearly you need to give it some time, since you haven't been a member very long.


----------



## Gez (Jan 28, 2004)

Dunno, I had never had/seen problems with postcount.

I guess I don't read enough thread to notice the annoyance Cordo describe.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 28, 2004)

(Postcount = Postcount + 1)

I like post count. It's fun. It let's me know exactly how much time I've wasted here.

On the other hand, I don't have a competitive nature. I could care less what my count is relative to anybody elses. I don't post just to raise my count because that is an even greater waste of time than most of the browsing/posting I do here. 

The only little compramise I can think of is to put post count in the Profile. It's still there to look at if you want to, but it's not in your face if you're just idly reading threads.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 28, 2004)

Getting competitive with postcount is a lot like getting competitive with your age.  "Oh yeah?  Well, I'm 32 *AND A HALF,* bucko!"


----------



## pogre (Jan 28, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> No I don't recognize every one of the 295 people with more than 1,000 post. This is a big site and a lot of people only hang around in certain forums, I haven't posted or even looked in General in months myself. I'll see names that look familiar but without the post count I wouldn't have a clue if they had been around or not. There are a lot of similar names and a lot of people who use the same avatars, I can't always tell who is who. It's like going to a convention where everybody is wearing ski mask, it's hard to keep up. Not to mention there is always somebody new around and people changing usernames.




You may have missed this earlier - 

I totally and completely believe you.   

I honestly did not know there were almost 300 folks with a 1,000 posts. You make great points.

Morrus said it is useful for mods and I believe him too. 

I just do not see a need for postcount personally. My view is the minority - I gotcha'. I'm not mad or even "very concerned" about this - I just saw it as an easy way to shut down competitive posting with no real downside.

Tom C - I have three toddlers at home - I have plenty of pain my friend.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> _*shiver*_...(x3)......




Imagine it for me my friend


----------



## jdavis (Jan 28, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> You may have missed this earlier -
> 
> I totally and completely believe you.
> 
> ...



upon looking back at my post perhaps I should of added a smiley in there, I sound a little disgruntled, which is probably why I shouldn't post at 4am. (  feel free to imagine this one in there, my apologies for my tone). I figured you believed me I just didn't figure you realized we had about 300 people with that many post (and constantly rising, 38 more people have 900+). I don't think postcount is necessary myself but it can be fun for figuring out facts like that one. I haven't seen all that much jacking up on postcount just to jack up on postcount but I'd figure that would be something to report to the mods and let them deal with. It's not like everybody is abusing it and it's not like anyone is going to knock off Crothian anytime soon. If one guy has gone crazy let the mods know.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 28, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Tom C - I have three toddlers at home - I have plenty of pain my friend.




_Touché_.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't feel super strongly eitherway, but overall I'm with pogre.  I think it does more annoyance than good.



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> I think we should rename postcount to experience points!




If we're going to keep having 'em, I'd second this in a heartbeat.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 28, 2004)

To be fair, I also believe I know who Cordo is talking about, and truth be told it does bug me a little too.  I would just put that person on my ignore list, but they as often as not have very constructive posts that I would rather read.

That aside though, I really don't think post count serves any purpose.  

It identifies active members?  If you're an active reader of a board, chances are you can name a few of the more prolific posters on that board without knowing their post count.  So why is it necessary?

Honestly, I don't think it's a problem here, like it would be in numerous other message boards.  The level of elitism on this board is very low, so that's not a problem.  There aren't (many) people posting "Me too!" posts and posting inane stuff just to bolster post count.  Also, the OT forum doesn't count for post count, which goes a long way to stopping that as well.

I really don't particularly care about it, but if I had a vote (which this isn't) I'd say ditch it or hide it only to prevent future problems should they arise.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 28, 2004)

It's funny that Crothian would only be 6th level using his posts as an indicator of XP.  Think about how long a campaign would last if - for everything the PC did, he get ONE experience point.  Damn.

I like the postcount=XP thing.  Then there could be other incentives for posting reviews, or finding news articles, or whatever.  They could all count towards XP.  Probably be too difficult to implement.

I would also like to point out that, on a BBS (remember those, kids?) that I ran in college, I had a postcount of over 17,000.  I calculated it to be a stack of books 6 inches high.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 28, 2004)

Change "postcount" to "XP" and the post-padding problem with swell to Epic proportions.

That's right--26th level post-padding.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I like the postcount=XP thing.  Then there could be other incentives for posting reviews, or finding news articles, or whatever.  They could all count towards XP.  Probably be too difficult to implement.




That would be bad.  We'd have being posting on the message boards and putting up reviews just to "gain levels".  I think it would cause way more problems then its worth.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd be at 1st level for over a year (or 2 or 3...)!!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2004)

So I'm a 3rd level play by poster (class)... so I'm weak against randomposters and trolls, and strong against rulesposters and moderators...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm only 4000 short of 7th level!!  I'm the highest level commoner anyone has ever seen!!!


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow, in that case, I just made 2nd level literary character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow I'm a 1st level slacker!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 29, 2004)

Postcount +1


----------



## Darkness (Jan 29, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> ... I'm ... strong against rulesposters and moderators...



Oh yeah?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?
> 
> Bring it...




Ooh.

I mean, creamsteak's got the moves and all, but Darkness has Chow Yun Fat in his corner.

And, you know, he's pretty tough.

This could get messy.

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Pass the popcorn, this is going to be good!!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pass the popcorn, this is going to be good!!





Yeah, it'll be just like a really cool action movie, except without the movie or the action.

 

(Postcount +1)


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

I think top level posters deserve extra holidays.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I think top level posters deserve extra holidays.



More like an extra job, or responsibility, as they are obviously not working hard enough...   [J/K]


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

Right. I'm sure at least 50% of my post counts related to answer SL questions. But maybe I could use a job. Extortionist sounds nice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

The real question is rather or not they where real SL questions in the first place or did you just sneak that part of the answer in? 

When's the PbP starting boss?  I have like 4 or so books but no real use for them.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The real question is rather or not they where real SL questions in the first place or did you just sneak that part of the answer in?
> 
> When's the PbP starting boss? I have like 4 or so books but no real use for them.



Well I'm sure some were...*long pause* maybe a few. Okay well not in the distant pass but more have come long since then!  

And I have no clue. I just am worried I'll end up chasing off players. I do that with PbP games.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?








The whole advantage of the PbP class is that nobody pays any attention to us until we have something to non-violently fight against...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

Wait... he brings Chow Yun Fat, and you bring _Gandhi_?






-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2004)

I "almost" used a strongbad cartoon link... "almost"


----------



## hong (Jan 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Wait... he brings Chow Yun Fat, and you bring _Gandhi_?



 D00d, can't you recognise Ninja Gandhi when you see him? Those aren't glasses, they're cunningly disguised shuriken!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 29, 2004)

Hm. No matter whether this is pacifist gandhi or ninja gandhi, _this_ should keep him busy until I've powered up for my ultimate attack:


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 29, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm. No matter whether this is pacifist gandhi or ninja gandhi, _this_ should keep him busy until I've powered up for my ultimate attack:



Is that... ninja Jesus?


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 29, 2004)

We're in a whole weird area here...


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 29, 2004)

Feel my wrath, for it is great, indeed.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

for posting that, you should be feeling our wrath!!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 29, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Feel my wrath, for it is great, indeed.




Is that Eric Noah in his modelling days?

-Hyp.


----------



## Staffan (Jan 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Wait... he brings Chow Yun Fat, and you bring _Gandhi_?




Well, you know, he was really pissed off.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Is that Eric Noah in his modelling days?
> 
> -Hyp.





 They do sort of look similiar....


----------

